# HAPARANDA-TORNIO | Barents Center | U/C



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Project: Barents Center,
Location: On the border between Haparanda, Norrbotten County (Sweden) and Tornio (Finland),
Height: -,
Use: A large complex of 100 000 sq. m. with a shopping center, a hotell, a multiarena, a gymnasium, offices, a cinemana and an innovation center will be built in northern Sweden. This new complex will serve as a new attraction for both people living in Haparanda (Sweden) and Tornio (Finland) and tourists,
Constructor: -,
Architects: Wester-Elsner arkitekter,
Status: Under construction since 11th of Dec 2014,
More information and pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117239635&postcount=147, http://www.byggnyheter.se/2014/12/spaden-i-marken-f-r-barents-center, http://www.wester-elsner.se/projekt/barents-center.aspx.

(c) wester-elsner.se









(c) wester-elsner.se









(c) wester-elsner.se









(c) wester-elsner.se









(c) nsd.se


----------

